# anchor question?



## mattw (Nov 15, 2010)

new to yaking have been out a few times but have not anchored yet was thinking bout getting 10lb mushroom would this be good choice any help greatly appricated thanks.
o and i already installed trolly


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Well It will hold you but not Ideal for a kayak . Imo the Ideal yak anchor will hold just about anywhere but will not hold strong enough to send you swimming if it gets snagged. Allot of people use a 3/5# collapsible anchor tying to the grapple end then using a zip tie on the pulling side .This lets the zip tie break and you will get the anchor back. For me though I pure my own lead so I took an 1 1/2 in. galvanized pipe bent some electric ground wire an made a Big pier anchor. I have been using the same anchor for over a year now bent them around a 100 times is hasn't broke yet. It is also strong enough to hold in the rips but easily snatched free when you need to. There are allot of options depending on where you fish.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

when it comes to anchoring a yak I tell my experience.... last fall I wanted to hold in an area with a fairly strong current. I usually just drift this spot dragging a length of chain to slow my drift but I still moved through the hot spot too quickly. So... out came the boat anchor. Yes I held in that spot but when I went to pull on my trolly the anchor line ended up under my yak with me down stream. I quickly realized I was in a very bad situation as I was about to roll.... fortunatly I had the sense to use a quick release carabiner to attach to the trolly and with some acrobatics I was finally able to disconnect.

I WILL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN !!!!!!!


----------



## husker1 (Nov 17, 2009)

DON'T DO IT!!!! Go to a kayak store and buy a small wreck anchor they have 11/2 and 3# anchors that work good with kayaks. just my 2cents


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

*Anchors on a budget*

I have an old cannonball style down rigger weight (bout 5lbs) that I found in the shed. Works dandy. Just dont drop too fast with a muddy bottom. It sinks deap enuff to tilt the yak when pulling up when buried. I use a section of heavy chain in shrink boot in fresh water. Heard of some using old window weights.

Just a few of the cheap options


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

A three pound colapseable is all ya need, enough anchor line is the key. In the Ocean I can stick it and hold fine but I have 100 feet of anchor line when i venture into the Ocean.. 35 40 foot is all I use in the sound.... Why carry more weight when ya do not have too????? 
PS I used a 10 pound Crab Trap Weight in 37 knot winds in the sound and she held, I was just seeing if it would Hold in a Gale, very well I might add... 
JAM


----------



## mattw (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks for the input im going to try 3# collapsable with zip tie breakaway


----------

